# Puppy Collar Size



## willieboy (Mar 12, 2015)

We are getting our boy in a month so in preparation we have been getting some supplies. Im looking at getting him a collar and have a choice in sizes and Im not sure which one to go with.
The choices are 9 to 13 or 11 to 15
Im thinking 11 to 15 but was wondering if anyone would know what the average size of a 9week old might be..
Thanks


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I would suggest you get an adjustable nylon collar, no more than 1/2" wide. I have a 51/2 month old pup and in the first 8 wks I was adjusting the collar every week - they grow so quickly. By 4 months he needed a bigger collar so I bought another adjustable one, but a bit wider as he is very strong now. Hopefully this one will last him until he is an adult and I will get him a nice leather collar.


----------

